# Large Bike Auction In Kenosha WI on June 27th 300+ bikes



## MBlue6 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saturday, June 27, 2009 Surplus Bike Auction With More

By a used bike to save money on gas all summer.  Matt has over 300 bikes to clear out.  All makes.  All sizes and models, including Trek, Schwinn, GT, Giant, Specialized, Haro, Free Agent, Raleigh, Bianchi, Mongoose, Huffy, Roadmaster.  Hybrids, Mountain, road, Great Projects, Rat Rodables, Great Starts for Fixed Gear Bikes, Lots of Kids? Bikes, Kiddie Carts, Some collector bikes, including Stingrays, Cruisers, Tandems, Old-School BMX, Ballooners, Folding.  

There will also be antiques, household, lawn and garden equipment, and misc. 

I will post a link to the auctioneer?s website when he gets the auction up on there.

Watch for future ads with pics.

This will be held at 
13402 Burlington Rd.
Kenosha, WI 53144
Which is on hwy 142 just 1 mile west of I-94

If you have any questions please email me at 2bikemen@wi.rr.com

Thanks, Matt


----------

